# Which Yeast To Use



## Waldo (Aug 12, 2005)

1. Is there a good resource on which yeast to use for the particular type of wine you are making and 


2. where a recipe calls for a specific type of yeast, what are the ramifications if you use a different type of yeast than the one called for?


3. How long can you store yeast?*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta (Aug 14, 2005)

These links should help answer your questions:
<LI>Yeast Strains 
<LI>Lalvin 
<LI>Red Star</LI>


----------



## Waldo (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Masta......Slowly but surely I will get there. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## lapslideman (Sep 13, 2005)

To answer your question #3.


I know guys that throw out yeast and start with new packs every time they make a batch....I think that's just silly. As for old yeast that's past it's experation date...you can boil it and use it as yeast nutrient. Once you get a good batch going...I say keep it alive.


You can store most yeast a long time in the refridgerator.I like to keep feeding it juice on a regular basis.There are families in Europe (probably other place too)that pride themselves on having used the same strains of yeast for 100's of years. Many think the yeast they usegets better with age.


----------



## kaizen (Sep 13, 2005)

???? enlighten me. how do you feed a yeast and keep it alive?


----------



## Hippie (Sep 13, 2005)

lapslideman said:


> To answer your question #3.
> 
> 
> I know guys that throw out yeast and start with new packs every time they make a batch....I think that's just silly. As for old yeast that's past it's experation date...you can boil it and use it as yeast nutrient. Once you get a good batch going...I say keep it alive.
> ...




I don't think it is silly to start with a new pack of yeast for every new batch. A pack costs less than $1. It also insures the fermentation will be one in which you know the yeast strain for sure. I have read updated data about saving yeast strains and most caution that eventually you will end up with strains of yeast with completely varying characteristics than what you started with. Itis much simpler to just use that new, fresh .75 cent pack of yeast each time, and also good advice to recommend doing so.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 13, 2005)

Waldo, it is most certainly OK to experiment with different yeasts for any batch of wine. It is a good way to find for yourself the characteristics of different yeasts that you admire. I would not substitute another yeast for the yeast included with a wine kit, however. You could end up with a product other than what you wanted. You can start a '2nd wine' by saving the pulp in the primary fermentation vessel and adding sugar water to it at a lower starting SG than the original and at about 50% of the original. The same yeast from the first batch will have it started forthwith. Nutrient is recommended, as is testing ph and acid. More tannin is not normally used as the 2nd wine is meant to be drank earlier while the original wine is aging. It is normally sweetened up a tad when finished also.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 15, 2005)

If I am understanding you correctly I could use the pulp from a 6 gallon batch and start another 3 gallon batch by using the method aformentioned. How much lower should the starting SG be?


What kind of impact will doing this have on the body of the second wine?


----------



## Hippie (Sep 15, 2005)

With your hydrometer, I am afraid to answer!






Uh, sorry, I couldn't resist!


The potential alcohol should be about 11-12% and the body will not be as big as the original. It will be an earlier drinking wine.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 3, 2005)

Can I do this with the muscadines Hippie when my Muscadine/Grape is ready to rack to carboy?


----------

